# подключение к ПС с серым ip по ssh [REOPENED]

## blackbumer

Ситуация следующая:

В офисе есть локалка с нескольками машинами под Gentoo Linux, одна из которых являеться шлюзом в инет, но к сожалению с серым IP от провайдера (например 192.168.1.4)

Вопрос:

как мне из дома подключиться по ssh к офису?

ну или офис ко мне чтоб подключился, чтоб у меня был доступ к нему по ssh....Last edited by blackbumer on Sun May 13, 2007 5:06 am; edited 2 times in total

----------

## Laitr Keiows

Два пути:

1) Просить своего провайдера заNATить тебе какой-нибудь порт с его внешнего IP на твой внутренний.

2) Пробрасывать порт с локального компа в офисе на удаленный сервер по SSH. Читай ssh tunneling

----------

## blackbumer

 *Laitr Keiows wrote:*   

> Два пути:
> 
> 1) Просить своего провайдера заNATить тебе какой-нибудь порт с его внешнего IP на твой внутренний.
> 
> 

 

никому не верь, ничего не бойся и не проси.....

 *Laitr Keiows wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 2) Пробрасывать порт с локального компа в офисе на удаленный сервер по SSH. Читай ssh tunneling
> 
> 

 

почитаю

еще паралельно вопрос, а точнее 3й вариант:

на моей машинке крутяться pptpd + freeradius для локальной сетки, если я с офиса в крон воткну поднятие vpn соединения(persist) до моей домашней машины, тогда я с машины с pptpd смогу конектиться к офису через pppX ?

конечно если файрвол правильно настрою на обоих концах?

----------

## Laitr Keiows

 *blackbumer wrote:*   

> если я с офиса в крон воткну поднятие vpn соединения(persist) до моей домашней машины, тогда я с машины с pptpd смогу конектиться к офису через pppX ?

 

Не вижу ничего что могло бы помешать.

----------

## sa10

 *blackbumer wrote:*   

> 
> 
> никому не верь, ничего не бойся и не проси.....
> 
> 

 

Класс!

Замечание почти не в тему, но это самое краткое изложение сути лицензионного соглашения мИкрософт....

 :Very Happy: 

Не сочтите религиозным фанатом, но вне тюремных стен будет вполне нормально и это: 

- "Ибо всякий просящий получает, и ищущий находит, и стучащему отворят." (Мф. 7:8-11).

----------

## blackbumer

SSH tunneling

есть ли идеи почему у меня такая ошибка выдаеться? :     :Shocked: 

```

May 13 08:50:41 jupiter sshd[13191]: Accepted publickey for lena from 87.117.34.85 port 50024 ssh2

May 13 08:50:41 jupiter sshd(pam_unix)[13196]: session opened for user lena by (uid=0)

May 13 08:50:41 jupiter sshd[13196]: error: channel_setup_fwd_listener: cannot listen to port: 29001

May 13 08:50:41 jupiter sshd[13196]: error: channel_setup_fwd_listener: cannot listen to port: 10000

```

подключаюсь так :

```

su lena -c 'autossh -N -f -M 29001 -R 10000:localhost:22 77.66.XXX.XXX' &

```

[/b]

----------

## calculator

Порт может быть уже забинден. Даже при обрыве он может еще висеть какое то время. Для этих целей лучьше использовать screen.

Я примерно так делаю:

ssh -NaxfR NewPortRealIP:FakeIp:PortFakeIp RealIp.ru

Потом на машине с real.ip делаю # ssh localhost -p NewPortRealIp и все ок.

----------

## Laitr Keiows

 *calculator wrote:*   

> Порт может быть уже забинден. 

 

На всякий случай, проверить это можно командой:

netstat -a

----------

## blackbumer

с машины с серым ip подключаюсь так:

```

su lena -c 'autossh -M 29001 -N -f -R 10000:localhost:22 77.66.XX.XX' &

```

как я понимаю на машине с ip 77.66.XX.XX должен быть открыт TCP порт 29001

вижу там вот что:

```

jupiter ~ # netstat -lt | grep 290

tcp        0      0 *:29001                 *:*                     LISTEN

jupiter ~ # netstat -ltn | grep 22

tcp        0      0 0.0.0.0:22              0.0.0.0:*               LISTEN

jupiter ~ # iptables -L INPUT -v | grep 290

    0     0 ACCEPT     tcp  --  any    any     anywhere             anywhere            tcp dpt:29001

jupiter ~ # iptables -L INPUT -v | grep ssh

 1002 60368 ACCEPT     tcp  --  any    any     anywhere             anywhere            tcp dpt:ssh

```

удаленная машинка периодически перезапускает ssh, и вот что пишет в логах :

```
mars ~ # tail -n 100 /var/log/messages |grep autossh

May 21 20:44:57 mars autossh[6714]: error accepting read connection

May 21 20:44:57 mars autossh[6714]: port down, restarting ssh

May 21 20:44:57 mars autossh[6714]: starting ssh (count 10)

May 21 20:44:57 mars autossh[6714]: ssh child pid is 6815

May 21 20:54:57 mars autossh[6714]: error accepting read connection

May 21 20:54:57 mars autossh[6714]: port down, restarting ssh

May 21 20:54:57 mars autossh[6714]: starting ssh (count 11)

May 21 20:54:57 mars autossh[6714]: ssh child pid is 6863

```

каждые 10 мин соединение рветься

вот что я вижу на удаленной машине :

```

mars ~ # netstat -ltn | grep 290

tcp        0      0 127.0.0.1:29001         0.0.0.0:*               LISTEN

tcp        0      0 127.0.0.1:29002         0.0.0.0:*               LISTEN

mars ~ # netstat -ltn | grep 22

tcp        0      0 0.0.0.0:22              0.0.0.0:*               LISTEN

mars ~ # iptables -L INPUT -v | grep 290

    0     0 ACCEPT     tcp  --  any    any     anywhere             anywhere            multiport dports 29001,29002

mars ~ # iptables -L INPUT -v | grep ssh

    0     0 ACCEPT     tcp  --  any    any     anywhere             anywhere            tcp dpt:ssh

```

настраивал autossh по этой статье: gentoo-wiki

В чем проблема?

в том что слушаеться на серой машине 127.0.0.1:29002 вместо *:29002 ?

----------

